# This bloody forum!!!!



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

The storey so far.
Buy a Audi TT 225 for a bit of fun last September, find out about something called a TT Forum in January to help with advice. Then notice that owners 'upgrade' with all sorts of bits and pieces and even sell to each other. 
Emmmmmm perhaps I should look at this idea, next thing I'm on this bloody forum twice a day, then ( and you know who you are) other members allow me to buy items from them!!
I can't believe this now I'm posting pictures! It's a great forum thanks for all the advice and entertainment!























[/b]


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice car Mike, looks even better in real life  Nice to meet you and your wife yesterday and thank you again for the wheels, I'm really pleased.

My wife hates me spending money on the car but when I threw in a day out in the Yorkshire Dales she went with it :wink: Bloody women :roll:

Your a lucky guy living where you are in a beautiful house like that with such stunning scenery, very, very nice 8) Hope to meet you again sometime.

Scotty and the missus


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi Mike

Are those EZZs/Clarkos old wheels?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice car Mike i told you the modding would soon start. :lol: thanks again for sale the other week nice to meet you catch up again at Rockingham.

Ian.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Are those EZZs/Clarkos old wheels?


Think clarko sold them to mike a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Are those EZZs/Clarkos old wheels?


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Adam, those wheels were from Clarko, really pleased with the look of them with the Green paintwork. The soft hood cover from Ian.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

they look great! Might be worth getting some eibachs under the arches tho


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Car looks good, needs spacers and that "H.R Owen" crap under your number plate removing


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Spot on about HR Owen, just ordered private plate so will be going soon!
What spacers should I look at and what is the benefit? :?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

So where's Litton then? It looks familiar from your pictures, oh, and yes, your car looks pretty good too :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Mike753TT said:


> Spot on about HR Owen, just ordered private plate so will be going soon!
> What spacers should I look at and what is the benefit? :?


Spacers 20mm rear and 15mm front, benefit is they help the wheels to fill the arches.

I can supply H&R Spacers (and lowering springs :wink: )


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ricka 
16 miles into the dales from Skipton, 7 from Settle.

Jbell
Nice try on the sales pitch, it won't work..........what price for the spacers!! :wink:


----------

